# Tree planted in stump



## kyle1! (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been burning out a 36in dia 2ft high silver maple stump. Started a fire inside a fire ring sitting on top kept it burning for 2 days. The last 2 weeks it has been burning on its own until the rains came yesterday. It is now a tree crater and my thought is to plant a tree inside of it because it is a good location. I assume the old stump will continue to rot as the new tree grows. Any thoughts on this? Maybe plant a walnut or bur oak in its place.

Brian


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 11, 2011)

any epiphyte will grow in the stump but not another tree

girdling roots


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 11, 2011)

saltas said:


> any epiphyte will grow in the stump but not another tree
> 
> girdling roots



Ever seen a seedling in a nurse log?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/riss/368673880/


----------



## David (saltas) (Nov 11, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Ever seen a seedling in a nurse log?
> 
> Nurse Log | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Yes 

I would call that a example of over a log just like over a rock the roots have not been restricted. 

Inside a stump is like a seedling left in a small pot too long.
Inside a decaying stump is going to be low on nitrogen from the breaking down of wood into humus.
Inside a stump is going to be poorly drained.

At best the tree may grow but it will be stunted and will not have a good strong root system needed for storm resistance.
It will be more prone to insect attack.

If you want to do it for artistic reasons or to be different then do it but it will need more care than one that has been planted in the ground after the old stump was properly ground out and the soil prepared correctly


----------



## Boa07 (Nov 11, 2011)

Species dependant, no idea exactly how walnut or bur oak would go, but certainly _Ficus sp _would have no problems at all.


----------

